# The most exclusive BMW motorcycle of all time: the BMW HP4 RACE.



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

Carbon fiber frame, wheels and body panels...looks pretty exclusive to me!

At this year***8217;s EICMA, BMW Motorrad reveals an initial glimpse of the most exclusive model in its history to date: the BMW HP4 RACE.

It was initially left open as to how far the advanced prototype reflected what the final motorcycle would look like. The only definitive information provided by the Stephan Schaller, President BMW Motorrad, related to the frame and wheels: ***8220;The HP4 RACE will feature the full carbon fibre main frame and carbon fibre rims as shown here. We will reveal more about this model next spring.***8221;

It is also certain that the BMW HP4 RACE will be manufactured by hand in an exclusive limited series and supplied in the second half of 2017.







Check out the teaser video:

https://youtu.be/J3ZzmG6V8-U


----------



## AntDX316 (Nov 3, 2009)

You pretty much cannot ride like a street Rossi because if you side out once, it will never ever be the same again unless you have enough capital to actually replace everything in order for it to be like factory again.


----------



## AntDX316 (Nov 3, 2009)

Watch from 7:03 on
https://youtu.be/xxygwqlPqew?t=7m3s


----------



## AntDX316 (Nov 3, 2009)

If you're not monster angling like them then you are doing it wrong. It's cool to have expensive toys but when they are no where near their limits you should of just got something cheaper. It's like if you are at 40% potential of it's 100% but have a cheaper bike but at eq. 60% compared to that other bikes 40% which would be at 20% more performance then the cheaper bike was better unless you prefer the look and can afford having it which is pure vanity like owning real jewelry which does nothing that you can get the same look or better for far less price..


----------

